# Can I swap freewheel from Campy to Shimano?



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a set of Campy Zonda 10 speed wheels, Id like to put on my Giant with Shimano 10sp setup Is this simply a matter of Swapping freewheels?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Zondas have been around a long time. You need to tell us the vintage.

If they are the current hub design, then I believe that the Fulcrum freehubs are a straight swap.

And if my memory is correct, the locknut for the freehub is reverse threaded.

Hopefully someone else will chime in, otherwise just do a bit of research.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, just ask the place where you buy the replacement freehub from. For some wheels you could/should re-dish the wheel if you're really picky. Otherwise I'd trust bikerjulio a lot more than myself on this question...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Have you tried using the wheel as-is? Try it, it just might work fine.


----------



## snoshoe62 (Apr 11, 2014)

The Zondas are not even a yr old.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There are basically 2 types of Campy hubs currently. One with "loose" ball bearings and one with sealed cartridge.

Your Zondas have the former I believe. In which case this is the freehub.

Wiggle | Fulcrum Shimano SRAM Freehub Body | Hub Spares

ps. No redishing required. Campy has been 11-speed compatible since 1998!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> Have you tried using the wheel as-is? Try it, it just might work fine.


How's he supposed to fit a shimano cassette on a campy freehub? As I understand it, 11 speed cassettes share same spacing between the brands, so you could use a campy freehub with campy 11 speed cassette with a shimano 11 speed drivetrains. However, with 10 speed such is not the case, and he would need a shimano freehub.

As for the wheels in question, I don't know off-hand if there is a shimano freehub available, though it appears others have confirmed there is one.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Jwiffle said:


> *How's he supposed to fit a shimano cassette on a campy freehub?* As I understand it, 11 speed cassettes share same spacing between the brands, so you could use a campy freehub with campy 11 speed cassette with a shimano 11 speed drivetrains. However, with 10 speed such is not the case, and he would need a shimano freehub.
> 
> As for the wheels in question, I don't know off-hand if there is a shimano freehub available, though it appears others have confirmed there is one.


I think by 'as is' he meant no cassette switch.

You're right about spacing but still sometimes it doesn't matter. I have no direct experience with it but my friend who has 10 speed campy was once given a 10 speed shimano wheel by race support because that's all they had and it worked just fine so I'd imagine the opposite as is the case with the OP is also possible.
I wouldn't spend any money based on this possibility but seeing as though the OP owns everything already he may as well try.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

There might be a 'converion cassette' that'll work too. Not sure but try googling 'conversion cassette' or something like that.


----------

